# sirius radio



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

anyone know what all I need to get sirius radio in the wifes car?

her pioneer radio is XM ready, is XM even still around?

anyway, if you know, or have a link, etc... please post up.

thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes XM is still around. go to a stereo place that sells Pioneer, they should have the Receiver and antenea's that will allow you to hook it up, it is pretty easy. Then you have to call XM radio and get it set up. Maybe you could even have the place do everything for you.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 26 2005, 09:38 AM
> *anyone know what all I need to get sirius radio in the wifes car?
> 
> her pioneer radio is XM ready, is XM even still around?
> ...


Any reason you want to go with Sirius as opposed to XM?

They have converter kits that will work on either one or the other, so you CAN get Sirius on your XM deck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

Oh, and XM is alive and kicking, they have way more subscribers than Sirius.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Like $10.00, But they usually have you pay for three months. It is like $29.00. I got XM in my Avalance. Gonna put it in my Impala when I get it up and running


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Double Post


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ill get sirrus as soon as howard srern starts to broadcast from there


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 26 2005, 10:38 AM
> *anyone know what all I need to get sirius radio in the wifes car?
> 
> her pioneer radio is XM ready, is XM even still around?
> ...


XM SATELLITE RADIO (NasdaqNM:XMSR) Delayed quote data 

After Hours (RT-ECN): 33.70 0.22 (0.65%) 

Last Trade: 33.92 
Trade Time: Jun 24 
Change: 0.62 (1.86%) 
Prev Close: 33.30 
Open: 33.31 
Bid: 32.60 x 300 
Ask: 34.94 x 300 
1y Target Est: 40.41 

Day's Range: 33.20 - 34.10 
52wk Range: 23.55 - 40.89 
Volume: 4,296,175 
Avg Vol (3m): 4,114,600 
Market Cap: 7.18B 
P/E (ttm): N/A 
EPS (ttm): -2.93 
Div Yield (ttm): N/A (N/A) 


SIRIUS SATELLITE R (NasdaqNM:SIRI) Delayed quote data 

After Hours (RT-ECN): 5.98 0.02 (0.34%) 

Last Trade: 5.96 
Trade Time: Jun 24 
Change: 0.08 (1.36%) 
Prev Close: 5.88 
Open: 5.89 
Bid: 4.95 x 300 
Ask: 6.10 x 200 
1y Target Est: 6.65 

Day's Range: 5.87 - 6.10 
52wk Range: 2.01 - 9.43 
Volume: 45,849,055 
Avg Vol (3m): 36,268,100 
Market Cap: 7.89B 
P/E (ttm): N/A 
EPS (ttm): -0.60 
Div Yield (ttm): N/A (N/A) 


Considering XM's stock is worth 83% more than Sirius, I'm gonna say they are still around. It would be more cost effective to get XM over Sirius considering what you've got already. I've got 2 XM accounts, I like it much better than Sirius. To do XM you'd only need an XM reciever and antenna.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ok, i thought XM fell off or something..

we get sirius through our digital cable provider, and my wife likes it..

if XM is comparible, I'll just get that instead.

thanks everyone.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 26 2005, 09:38 AM
> *anyone know what all I need to get sirius radio in the wifes car?
> 
> her pioneer radio is XM ready, is XM even still around?
> ...


XM is around and is doing financially better than Sirius. You'll either have to get a plug and play unit and an auxillary input adapter to accept audio in or get a FM modulated unit and you can either use the FM modulator or get the auxillary input adapter and use the low-level outputs.

XM has a unit that can be used with any satellite ready radio including manufacturers who are allied with Sirius.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 27 2005, 08:29 AM
> *XM is around and is doing financially better than Sirius.  You'll either have to get a plug and play unit and an auxillary input adapter to accept audio in or get a FM modulated unit and you can either use the FM modulator or get the auxillary input adapter and use the low-level outputs.
> 
> XM has a unit that can be used with any satellite ready radio including manufacturers who are allied with Sirius.
> [snapback]3326136[/snapback]​*


but her HU is XM ready, do I still need other hardware, or do I just call them fuckers up and say beam me some friggin music mang


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 26 2005, 01:57 PM
> *ill get sirrus as soon as howard srern starts to broadcast from there
> [snapback]3323074[/snapback]​*


ditto


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 06:41 PM
> *but her HU is XM ready, do I still need other hardware, or do I just call them fuckers up and say beam me some friggin music mang
> [snapback]3329112[/snapback]​*


um, no, you need the reciever, and the antenna, being xm ready just means its plug and play, you don't have to deal with a fm modulator or any of that bs, the xm unit plugs right into your head unit.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 27 2005, 09:05 PM
> *um, no, you need the reciever, and the antenna, being xm ready just means its plug and play, you don't have to deal with a fm modulator or any of that bs, the xm unit plugs right into your head unit.
> [snapback]3329193[/snapback]​*


coo


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 26 2005, 03:57 PM
> *ill get sirrus as soon as howard srern starts to broadcast from there
> [snapback]3323074[/snapback]​*



    

SECOND THAT


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll stick to my fm radio, and my ipod, both of which i only had to pay for once


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 27 2005, 08:50 PM
> *i'll stick to my fm radio, and my ipod, both of which i only had to pay for once
> [snapback]3329696[/snapback]​*


till june 30 yu can pay a one time fee to have sirrus radio for life


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 27 2005, 09:57 PM
> *till june 30 yu can pay a one time fee to have sirrus radio for life
> [snapback]3330096[/snapback]​*


but why?


i paid a one time fee for this ipod, and its better sound quality than sattelite radio.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the comedy channels on xm are funny as hell....thats' what i always listen to


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 06:41 PM
> *but her HU is XM ready, do I still need other hardware, or do I just call them fuckers up and say beam me some friggin music mang
> [snapback]3329112[/snapback]​*



You'll want either something like this that came from Alpine: TUA-T020XM or the generic version http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5784450522&rd=1, either will work fine. I talked to the Alpine tech guys and they said there is no difference what so ever. The TUA-T020XM module has been discontinued by Alpine.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jun 28 2005, 11:31 AM
> *You'll want either something like this that came from Alpine: TUA-T020XM or the generic version http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5784450522&rd=1, either will work fine.  I talked to the Alpine tech guys and they said there is no difference what so ever.  The TUA-T020XM module has been discontinued by Alpine.
> [snapback]3332724[/snapback]​*


Dude, that Alpine won't work with a Pioneer. How the hell is the brand that Terk makes for XM specifically and is XM branded generic?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 27 2005, 10:03 PM
> *but why?
> i paid a one time fee for this ipod, and its better sound quality than sattelite radio.
> [snapback]3330128[/snapback]​*




and you some how pay to get the mp3 on it 

1. 99 cents on itunes,msn
2. buy the cd and rip to the ipod
3. buy the monthly service for you napster,kaaza etc.
4. allofmp3.com also charges

which ever way you look at it you still pay money


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 28 2005, 11:36 AM
> *and you some how pay to get the mp3 on it
> 
> 1. 99 cents on itunes,msn
> ...


What about bittorrents, IRC, newsgroups, free kazaa, etc?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 28 2005, 11:36 AM
> *and you some how pay to get the mp3 on it
> 
> 1. 99 cents on itunes,msn
> ...


didn't know limewire cost me per song dude :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Jun 27 2005, 07:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and as stated earlier, something for a alpine isn't going to work for a pioneer.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 27 2005, 10:57 PM
> *till june 30 yu can pay a one time fee to have sirrus radio for life
> [snapback]3330096[/snapback]​*


Because if enough people don't do that now, Sirius wont be around for much longer!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 27 2005, 11:03 PM
> *i paid a one time fee for this ipod, and its better sound quality than sattelite radio.
> [snapback]3330128[/snapback]​*


CD quality sound is worse than MP3 quality sound?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 28 2005, 01:00 PM
> *What about bittorrents, IRC, newsgroups, free kazaa, etc?
> [snapback]3332850[/snapback]​*


Legally speaking, he still has to pay to get the MP3's on there. As a matter of fact, to get 12 songs on the Ipod it would cost as much as a month of XM, where you have 100 channels and can listen over the web for free. Last I checked, Ipod didn't give me up to the minute traffic updates either.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 28 2005, 03:31 PM
> *CD quality sound is worse than MP3 quality sound?
> [snapback]3333900[/snapback]​*


apple lossless


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 28 2005, 06:36 PM
> *apple lossless
> [snapback]3334503[/snapback]​*


It's hard to get better sound quality than the original recording, and XM is as good as original when used in a direct hookup application.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 28 2005, 08:44 PM
> *It's hard to get better sound quality than the original recording, and XM is as good as original when used in a direct hookup application.
> [snapback]3335464[/snapback]​*


maybe so, but all the xm sattelite radios i've heard don't sound like no cd recording, you must own stock in xm sattelite or something as much as you praise it :uh:

your worse than a salesman right now, because your not even getting anything out of it directly, but your trying to sell xm to me.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 29 2005, 02:43 AM
> *maybe so, but all the xm sattelite radios i've heard don't sound like no cd recording, you must own stock in xm sattelite or something as much as you praise it :uh:
> 
> your worse than a salesman right now, because your not even getting anything out of it directly, but your trying to sell xm to me.
> [snapback]3336657[/snapback]​*


Maybe you heard it on POS systems. I support XM because I like it, its a good product. They also support the industry, the only thing Apple supports is out of date technology and tries to sell it as something great. iMac is your hero isn't it?

I'm not trying to sell XM to you, its not worth my time, you're like a JL fanboy with your answer to world peace, the iPod.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 28 2005, 12:00 PM
> *What about bittorrents, IRC, newsgroups, free kazaa, etc?
> [snapback]3332850[/snapback]​*


yeah i have all those too and i have and ipod, but im not willing to get viruses onmy computer and to have to reinstall everthing. id rather be working on my low low than sit in front of this thing to get it back to par.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 29 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Maybe you heard it on POS systems.  I support XM because I like it, its a good product.  They also support the industry, the only thing Apple supports is out of date technology and tries to sell it as something great.  iMac is your hero isn't it?
> 
> I'm not trying to sell XM to you, its not worth my time, you're like a JL fanboy with your answer to world peace, the iPod.
> [snapback]3337799[/snapback]​*


no, why would i want to spend more money, when i already have one?
i'm not saying the ipod is the answer to world piece, but xm isn't either


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 28 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Because if enough people don't do that now, Sirius wont be around for much longer!
> [snapback]3333893[/snapback]​*


I don't agree. I have both Sirius and XM here at work (and do extensive radio testing with both). There are several auto manufacturers that are including Sirius in their radios through 2007 and beyond and I do testing mainly on one of those manufactuers. In fact, I have a touch screen navigation unit in front of me right now that has 2007 Sirius capable SW in it. 

GM primarily uses XM, in fact most GM radios come with XM option and this continues to be true through 2007. Also foreign cars like Honda, Toyota use XM while Audi has contracts with both XM and Sirius (im not even sure if i'm allowed to say that :happysad: I'll leave this post but may have to edit it later...)


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 29 2005, 10:50 AM
> *I don't agree. I have both Sirius and XM here at work (and do extensive radio testing with both).  There are several auto manufacturers that are including Sirius in their radios through 2007 and beyond and I do testing mainly on one of those manufactuers. In fact, I have a touch screen navigation unit in front of me right now that has 2007 Sirius capable SW in it.
> 
> GM primarily uses XM, in fact most GM radios come with XM option and this continues to be true through 2007. Also foreign cars like Honda, Toyota use XM while Audi has contracts with both XM and Sirius (im not even sure if i'm allowed to say that :happysad: I'll leave this post but may have to edit it later...)
> [snapback]3338287[/snapback]​*



Too late, I quoted you


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 29 2005, 11:23 AM
> *no, why would i want to spend more money, when i already have one?
> i'm not saying the ipod is the answer to world piece, but xm isn't either
> [snapback]3338175[/snapback]​*


Who was saying YOU should get it? Nobody was.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 29 2005, 11:50 AM
> *I don't agree. I have both Sirius and XM here at work (and do extensive radio testing with both).  There are several auto manufacturers that are including Sirius in their radios through 2007 and beyond and I do testing mainly on one of those manufactuers. In fact, I have a touch screen navigation unit in front of me right now that has 2007 Sirius capable SW in it.
> 
> GM primarily uses XM, in fact most GM radios come with XM option and this continues to be true through 2007. Also foreign cars like Honda, Toyota use XM while Audi has contracts with both XM and Sirius (im not even sure if i'm allowed to say that :happysad: I'll leave this post but may have to edit it later...)
> [snapback]3338287[/snapback]​*


Yes, auto manufacturers include Sirius in some of their vehicles, but that doesnt include service. Apparently, people aren't buying the service, and THAT is where Sirius makes the money, not on the hardware. Nearly every GM vehicle I've touched that has OnStar in it, isn't active unless its in the first year since the purchase of the vehicle where the service is free.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 29 2005, 02:53 PM
> *Too late, I quoted you
> [snapback]3338700[/snapback]​*


Pssst....

Joe is a mod in this forum, he can delete your quote...  

What you want to do, is this... :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=202281]


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

I didn't know he was a mod but well done


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 29 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Pssst....
> 
> Joe is a mod in this forum, he can delete your quote...
> ...



lol


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 29 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Pssst....
> 
> Joe is a mod in this forum, he can delete your quote...
> ...


:roflmao: I thought about that after I posted......oh well :biggrin: 

anyone want pics of the new redesigned 07 escalade? :biggrin: (naw, they wont let us take cameras in the garage and its all wrapped up in camo anyway)

I get to take home a crappy ass 2006 H3 on Friday to test the navigation unit :biggrin: too bad they're underpowered 3.5L 5cyl


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 29 2005, 10:33 PM
> *:roflmao: I thought about that after I posted......oh well :biggrin:
> 
> anyone want pics of the new redesigned 07 escalade? :biggrin: (naw, they wont let us take cameras in the garage and its all wrapped up in camo anyway)
> ...


at least you'll be able to say you truely have a one of a kind ride on the road


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 29 2005, 11:33 PM
> *:roflmao: I thought about that after I posted......oh well :biggrin:
> 
> anyone want pics of the new redesigned 07 escalade? :biggrin: (naw, they wont let us take cameras in the garage and its all wrapped up in camo anyway)
> ...


Another fine turd from Hummer.... They shoulda left it how it was instead of ruining the name.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 28 2005, 11:34 AM
> *Dude, that Alpine won't work with a Pioneer.  How the hell is the brand that Terk makes for XM specifically and is XM branded generic?
> [snapback]3332741[/snapback]​*



yeah yeah I fucked up :uh: 

for some reason I ended up thinking he had an alpine

disregard everything I said :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jun 30 2005, 12:19 PM
> *disregard everything I said  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3344548[/snapback]​*


No problem, we are used to doing that with most of the posters here...  

At least you ADMITTED it...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey guys, I got the XM receiver and adapter off eBay for 75 bucks and installed it all this past weekend. Thanks for all the help!

the only thing that sucks is putting the antenna on the outside of the car, Im afraid someone will fuck with it in a parking lot or something, it's only magnetic.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Did you try to stick it in the back of the window. You should be able to get the reception throught the glass. But yeah my receiver is outside also


----------

